# Dremel bits for cutting inlay



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a fretboard template that I am going to use to cut my trapezoid inlay pattern on my rosewood fretboard. I was just wondering what the best type of dremel bits were to be able to make a clean, accurate cut and take advantage of the template.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

claptonfreak said:


> I have a fretboard template that I am going to use to cut my trapezoid inlay pattern on my rosewood fretboard. I was just wondering what the best type of dremel bits were to be able to make a clean, accurate cut and take advantage of the template.


I have the book "The Art of Inlay".It mentions 3 dremel bits, #650, #652 and
#654 for removal of the larger areas.As you work out from the center towards the edge of the cavity,use smaller bits to clean out the nooks and
crannies.The photos show him freehanding the dremel with a precision router
base,but he makes no mention of using templates anywhere.

Sorry I couldn't offer up more info.:food-smiley-004:

Jan


----------

